
Good vibrations: acoustic technologies in cars - sohkamyung
https://physicsworld.com/a/good-vibrations-acoustic-technologies-in-cars/
======
efoto
Very interesting indeed: "In fact, more small-particle pollution comes from
the action of car brakes and tyres than from the exhaust fumes of current
internal-combustion engines – a testament to the effectiveness of catalytic
converters and to modern fuel-injection systems."

~~~
oiwhvuielkf
Then electric vehicles are not nearly as clean as the public thinks they are:
every two Teslas or electric cars on the road produce more small-particle
pollution from the action of their brakes and tyres than the total small-
particle pollution of one internal combustion vehicle (engine, brakes, and
tyres).

~~~
plusCubed
Regenerative braking largely minimizes conventional braking on Teslas.

